# China's bee-wearing contest



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hours of family fun.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-14175993


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like a honey of a contest. I wonder if anyone tells these contestants to "bee" careful? Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just the thought of entering this contest gives me hives.


----------

